

Excellent analysis of US copyright law, suppressed within 24 hrs of publication - w1ntermute
http://marylandpirates.com/wp-content/uploads/rsc_policy_brief_--_three_myths_about_copyright_law_and_where_to_start_to_fix_it_--_november_16_2012.pdf

======
cliveholloway
That is a really good read, and very sane. So, obviously, it has to get
pulled.

